# Can anyone out there share their IUI experience?!



## Want2bMummy (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi there

I'm new to this, and would like to chat to someone who has experienced IUI. I want to have a baby in 2008. I am a 35yr old singleton.......boo hoo.....any more out there!!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

Welcome to FF 

We have the two week wait IUI diaries here : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=195.0

And also an IUI guide written by patients : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0

You might also find the IUI discussion area pretty helpful 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

All the best of luck!

Tony
x


----------



## Want2bMummy (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks so much, thats great


----------



## sarahjoy (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi,
if you look under donor sperm/eggs section, there's a subsection for single women which you might find helpful,
Sarah


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Want2bmummy,

Here's a link to the singles thread - come on over and chat to us there - plenty of other singletons at various stages of the journey. I'm 37, have just had first consultation, and am planning to have first IUI in January. Happy to share more about the first stages of the process (tests, consultations etc) - let me know if you have specific questions.

There are also plenty of single girls who've already had one or more IUIs so I'm sure we'll be able to help.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112318.375

All the best
Laura


----------

